# 4th trimester abortions...some need help with biology...



## billc (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, there is a slightly funny video of dumb people, at college, signing a petition to allow women to get 4th trimester abortions...and they sign it...:duh:

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...petition-to-abort-babies-after-birth-n1649777


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't read your post but I can see the title and the reason they are called trimesters is because there are 3 of them......not 4


Tri = 3
quadri = 4
quadru = 4


----------



## billc (Jul 26, 2013)

You should watch the video then...if you read this post you would realize the problem with these college students...and their moral compass...


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 26, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> I can't read your post but I can see the title and the reason they are called trimesters is because there are 3 of them......not 4
> 
> 
> Tri = 3
> ...


Why cant you see the post?


----------



## billc (Jul 26, 2013)

He probably has me blocked...the opinions I hold are...scary...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2013)

actually you re blocked...but it has nothing to do with anything scary 

I can however click a link to see them from time to time and still keep you blocked


----------



## Steve (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/150310/unplanned-parenthood

South Park pegged this one way back in 1998.  The clip is very funny, billc.  You'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 26, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> actually you re blocked...but it has nothing to do with anything scary
> 
> I can however click a link to see them from time to time and still keep you blocked


So you block people but feel the need to comment on their*posts


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 26, 2013)

Steve said:


> http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/150310/unplanned-parenthood
> 
> South Park pegged this one way back in 1998.  The clip is very funny, billc.  You'll get a kick out of it.



Boo my phone won't pull the video up.  Ill need to check it out when I get to computer.


----------



## Steve (Jul 26, 2013)

Eric Cartman's mother goes into a planned parenthood and wants to have a 40th trimester abortion.


----------



## granfire (Jul 26, 2013)

Steve said:


> Eric Cartman's mother goes into a planned parenthood and wants to have a 40th trimester abortion.




some people inspire like that


----------



## billc (Jul 26, 2013)

In the Kentucky Fried movie they did something like that.  They had a bit where a land mark Supreme Court case allowed for abortion up to the 5th year  of life...it was pretty funny.  The kid was running around terrorizing everyone...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 26, 2013)

These people are really no stupider than those who scream that all abortions should be illegal - without considering that the treatment for such things as ectopic pregnancy is... abortion.


----------



## granfire (Jul 26, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> These people are really no stupider than those who scream that all abortions should be illegal - without considering that the treatment for such things as ectopic pregnancy is... abortion.



The <female dog> had sex.. she deserves it...

</sarcasm>

but yeah, people in general are stupid....I hope they get a concussion from the :duh: when they read this!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> So you block people but feel the need to comment on their*posts




Lets see....I only have 1 poster blocked...and on rare occasions I do check....I think since I blocked bill there have been 3........that ok with you.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 26, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Lets see....I only have 1 poster blocked...and on rare occasions I do check....I think since I blocked bill there have been 3........that ok with you.



What's the point of blocking someone of your still going to post on their threads?  Seems silly like the kid that hides his eyes during a scary move buy peeks thru the cracks between his fingers.  But whatever floats your boat.  I've got an important debate about peanut brittle to get to.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 26, 2013)

A fourth trimester is no more stupid then those who have signed petitions for banning dihydrogen monoxide and ending women's sufferage


----------



## Steve (Jul 26, 2013)

Guys.  Blocking posters is a feature of the forum.  Anyone can block whomever they want.  There's no wrong way to do it, and they shouldn't have to justify it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2013)

Yup.  No one knows if a person is blocked unless you tell them. 

Anyone can block nearly anyone else. One key exception - one cannot block a mod, and in return, a mod cannot block anyone at all.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 27, 2013)

Carol said:


> Yup.  No one knows if a person is blocked unless you tell them.
> 
> Anyone can block nearly anyone else. One key exception - one cannot block a mod, and in return, a mod cannot block anyone at all.



Can I block posts about blocking? They bore me.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2013)

Another one gets them to sign to ban dihydrogen monoxide.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 28, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Another one gets them to sign to ban dihydrogen monoxide.


But, you repeat me. 


Big Don said:


> A fourth trimester is no more stupid then those  who have signed petitions for banning dihydrogen monoxide and ending  women's sufferage


----------

